# Error Code 204



## BDCPH (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey all, 
there seems to be something wrong with my SWF. It complaints about an error code 204, does anyone know what that is, and what needs to be done about it? 

Thank you 

oh, it just stoppes and then it says error code 204, after turning it off and on again it'll do a bit more, and then stop again


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

this might be a silly question but did you look in your manual ? i'm sure it has error codes in it. or pick up the phone and call the company. why wait here for hours waiting for an answer when it's during business hours ? time is money !


----------



## BDCPH (Jul 15, 2010)

I've moved a lot during the past couple of years, and i lost the manual. I'm not that good of friends with the people i bought the machine from. Last time i had a problem and called them it cost me $6600 , so i figured maybe i could find out on my own ..


----------



## kimthompson (May 27, 2010)

Hi,
Sometimes error code, 205 or 204 has to do with the electrical circuit boards. When you start up the machine are all of the little lights on the power box green or is there a red one there?

Kim


----------

